# Non-spray parasite treatment in doves



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

There are some wild doves that clearly have mites/parasites/lice. They clearly don't have much time left and they're too timid to be caught. They only eat a few stray seeds away from the trap. Are there any non-spray treatments (ie that you can put in food or water) that we can use?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cass said:


> There are some wild doves that clearly have mites/parasites/lice. They clearly don't have much time left and they're too timid to be caught. They only eat a few stray seeds away from the trap. Are there any non-spray treatments (ie that you can put in food or water) that we can use?


I can put you in touch w/someone who can help you, check your pm.

fp


----------

